# [REQ] Theme Stock EP4D TW4 Mms.apk $$$



## MisterCTW (Jul 13, 2011)

I would like the stock Mms.apk themed NOT AOSP Mms.apk. I enjoy using the SGSII lock screen sliders and they will only work with the stock Mms.apk. I am looking for something to match the infinity theme or something ICS looking.

$5 for whomever can help me out

Here is my own creation using the black and blue mms.apk and the default icon from infinity rom
http://cl.ly/1v2I2M0j2c1K2H1n0m23


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38672719/Mms.apk


----------



## MisterCTW (Jul 13, 2011)

chiahead52 said:


> http://dl.dropbox.co...8672719/Mms.apk


This is the AOSP mms.apk Not what I am looking for.


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

oops sorry..I think this is the one your looking for..
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38672719/Mms.apk


----------



## MisterCTW (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm getting there! Anyone know how to change the text color?

Mms.stockmod.apk
http://cl.ly/3f0n26032O3p2F3Q133c


----------



## boost192 (Jun 12, 2011)

MisterCTW said:


> I'm getting there! Anyone know how to change the text color?
> 
> Mms.stockmod.apk
> http://cl.ly/3f0n26032O3p2F3Q133c


I might be able to help tomorrow it should be a simple XML if you want help send me a link with the apk download


----------

